# Need help with Dometic fridge



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

It works on propane, but not electric. It was working when we left one weekend, then had quit when we got back two weeks later. Swapped it over to propane and it works fine. The lights on the switch work fine. Any ideas? Thanks!

Dometic Model # RM2652


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

check it on google or you tube-those refrigerators have a board that goes out, as well as a heated drying rod-is it tripping a CFI circuit? I thought I was having issues with mine, turns out the campground had a crappy electrical connection where the fridge only worked on propane


----------



## Aktx (Jan 18, 2017)

Sounds like the resistance heater elements have gone out. This is a cheap and easy diy fix. If you call PPL with model number of frig they probably have the part.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. No, its not tripping anything, and I don't find any blown fuses anywhere. I'll give PPL a try


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You get it fixed? I gave up on Holiday World. Channelview RV fixed mine. Good people. 
I-10 at Dell Dale.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I would see if the tube is getting hot. when used in electric mode there is a electric heating element that heats the ammonia.


----------

